# Back to earth: how i cured my dp/depersonalization



## clairedelula (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi everyone, I suffered from dp for over two and a half years. It was the hardest thing I ever had to do. My deepest apologies to anyone else suffering from it, its not something I would wish on my worse enemy.

First off I would like to recommend to getl off this website, it was a huge trigger for me. I know you need support, my advice, find it in real life. Easier said than done, But real life connections really help with dp.

*GO TO THERAPY DAMMIT *

Yes your therapist might not understand dp, mine didnt. But explaining your fears about dp and why youre scared of it makes it go away. Dp for me was like a big bad monster that i couldnt see but i could feel. As soon as i discussed my fear it was like i saw the monster for what it was, an invisble bag of bullshit i could totally overcome. At the end of the day dp is trippy, it is scary, and it is strange. Mine did not let up until I started going to therapy. I let out all my emotions. I cried. I told my therapist about my pain. And i left her office feeling a million pounds lighter. Seriously yall GO TO THERAPY. I think dp is actually just a terrible coping skill for our pain anxiety or whatever. So go to therapy and learn new coping skills.

*TAKE ANTIOXIDANTS *

I recommend gluthiaone or just eat blueberries. Seriously yall look up antioxidants and dp. You'll find sucess stories where people said it was a big part of their diet. Seriously take antioxidants and get back to me how yall feel.

*LAST TIP AND MY FAVORITE ONE*

Try this meditation yall. What you do is you try to feel with you mind the top of your head. Its like your trying to bring awareness to the feeling of the top of your head. Then try to feel inside your brain. Imagine your inside your brain and you are trying to feel different parts of this. Then open your eyes. *When I did this i cried from relief when i opened my eyes because the world looked real again. *I realized dp was just a shutdown of your brain. *When i tried feeling parts of my brain some activity must of returned to it, or my brain realised it was real*. Try it yall seriously.

Also I drank a lot of mineral water around the time i started to get better. Not sure if related. But mineral water does contain magnesium which helps you chill out. If any of yall want to contact me my email is [email protected]

Keep fighting.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Im glad youve recovered. thats amazing!!


----------



## Gazzy001 (Apr 2, 2016)

Glad to see your doing better  congrats


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Glad to hear you're doing well. What effect do you think pine pollen had on you?


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing!! Will definitely try the pine pollen. Any specific brand?? Amount?


----------



## pedrii (Mar 14, 2013)

that is awesome! congrats on beating dp...how long did u use prozac for if i may ask? and how long did it take for it to take affect ?


----------

